# An analysis of Australian Employers



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok...After having three interviews and settling for one, I would like to share my experience as well as the result of my analysis of Australian Employers. 

1. Most of the companies are understaffed. Doesn't it sound great for job seekers? But Actually it is not. It means the companies do not have the resources to train staffs who are not only new to the industries but also new to the specific roles. Employers want people who can start from day one. Unless you have worked for the same position within a similar industry you are out of luck. 

2. Long term commitment is highly valued. Like I said aussy companies are suffering from acute experienced manpower so they would like to retain its valued employees for longer term. If you have a history of frequent job switches on your resume, then it will alarm any potential employers. 

3. Local experience requirement is a myth. I got call from several agencies offering positions of cost accountant although I have not worked as one in australia. Somehow the companies I worked for are well known and after going through my previous job descriptions, they were assured that they have several jobs at local companies in hand which exactly match my profile. 

4. Salary is not negotiable. They will ask your about your expectation and if it is even a cent more than their predetermined figure, you will not hear from them ever. So quote a lower figure, they will not underpay you based on your expectation because they have a predetermined figure in head. 

5. Cultural fit. If you are not familiar with western work culture, they will pick it up during the interview and chances are they will hesitate. 

6. Be a good sales person. You know if you can sell well or not... you may have the degree, the experience and all the skills but if you cant sell these then the market is not a nice place for you.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Ok...After having three interviews and settling for one, I would like to share my experience as well as the result of my analysis of Australian Employers.
> 
> 1. Most of the companies are understaffed. Doesn't it sound great for job seekers? But Actually it is not. It means the companies do not have the resources to train staffs who are not only new to the industries but also new to the specific roles. Employers want people who can start from day one. Unless you have worked for the same position within a similar industry you are out of luck.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experiences


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for Sharing this information Tauseef.

The subject of this thread should have been "My take on Australian Employers " or "My analysis on Australian Recruitment Process".

I have worked in Oz before for couple of years and beg to differ on Point 1.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

Tau$eef said:


> Ok...After having three interviews and settling for one, I would like to share my experience as well as the result of my analysis of Australian Employers.
> 
> 1. Most of the companies are understaffed. Doesn't it sound great for job seekers? But Actually it is not. It means the companies do not have the resources to train staffs who are not only new to the industries but also new to the specific roles. Employers want people who can start from day one. Unless you have worked for the same position within a similar industry you are out of luck.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing...you busted some myths...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a great analysis and is highly accurate, but on the salary point, the key is not to mention it during the interview even if you're asked an amount. If you are asked your salary expectations say something along the lines of "I'm more interested in doing the kind of work you do at [company name] than in the size of the initial offer." If they ask again, say something like "I'll accept any reasonable offer." If they ask yet again, say something like "You're in a much better position to know how much I'm worth to you than I am." Don't give them a number, let them give you a number, it gives you more leverage in negotiations.


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> This is a great analysis and is highly accurate, but on the salary point, the key is not to mention it during the interview even if you're asked an amount. If you are asked your salary expectations say something along the lines of "I'm more interested in doing the kind of work you do at [company name] than in the size of the initial offer." If they ask again, say something like "I'll accept any reasonable offer." If they ask yet again, say something like "You're in a much better position to know how much I'm worth to you than I am." Don't give them a number, let them give you a number, it gives you more leverage in negotiations.


If you say anything like that you're giving away any chances of getting a better offer. In my experience, this always works - " I am expecting (quote a higher figure), however I am open to negotiations".

With what you've said shows that you're desperate and also under valuing yourself.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

radical said:


> If you say anything like that you're giving away any chances of getting a better offer. In my experience, this always works - " I am expecting (quote a higher figure), however I am open to negotiations".
> 
> With what you've said shows that you're desperate and also under valuing yourself.


I disagree. They already know how much they want to pay you, they're just trying to figure out how little they can get away with. If you quote a number, you basically leave the ball in their court. Then you have no leverage.

Not stating a number upfront is not being desperate, it's forcing them to say a number first.

But hey, do whatever works for you.


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

When you are searching for jobs online like on seek you can workout what the salary range they are offering by changing the salary range on the search option and seeing when the advert disappears. We had a situation a while ago where we got all the way through the third interview to find that one of the applicants (yes it was a new immigrant) had a salary expectation higher than what the CEO was being paid...for a technical IT position. Moe than double what the job range was. It was a complete waste of our time and gave our HR department another reason not to consider looking at CVs from that ethic group (straw that broke the camels back as it were)


----------



## radical (Apr 21, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> I disagree. They already know how much they want to pay you, they're just trying to figure out how little they can get away with. If you quote a number, you basically leave the ball in their court. Then you have no leverage.
> 
> Not stating a number upfront is not being desperate, it's forcing them to say a number first.
> 
> But hey, do whatever works for you.


You're right about "they're just trying to figure out how little they can get away with". I have never said that we should quote the figure upfront. Its pretty basic that one must wait for the offer from the other side. If in the case, you have to make a first call, then you should quote higher (not some absurd figure) with giving them an option to negotiate. When I say quote higher doesn't mean some absurd number. One must do a proper research about the award rate and all beforehand. If you are the right candidate then most managers have a +10% levy in their budget.

By saying "Open to negotiations" you are giving yourself a leverage. Anyway, as you've whatever works for you  

Good Luck to all


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

Fantastic info, this was my take on the situation on my recent trip to melbourne.


----------



## StudSon82 (Aug 15, 2014)

Great tips Tauseef and Ozbound12 ! Keep them coming.


----------



## gunflame (Oct 7, 2014)

What is the definition of "Western work Culture"? I'm from latinamerica so I believe that's the "work culture" I know, still it is hanging on my head trying to figure out what you are talking about.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

gunflame said:


> What is the definition of "Western work Culture"? I'm from latinamerica so I believe that's the "work culture" I know, still it is hanging on my head trying to figure out what you are talking about.


Hard to define... but can be explained with examples.... In my own country subordinates alawys call their superiors as 'Sir/Madam' but not by names unlike western work environment where everyone calls everyone by their his/ her first name. so you can imagine it would be pretty odd if you continue calling ur boss sir over and over again in an western environment. Another example can be shouting at subordinates which is pretty much accepted back in my home country..but if some one does it here in australia and if the employee complains..he is gonna have a hard time for sure....


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thats funny but true. Bar school children calling teachers Sir or Miss or in a Court of Law nobody says it anymore. Everyone is equal and on first name terms.


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

ozbound12 said:


> This is a great analysis and is highly accurate, but on the salary point, the key is not to mention it during the interview even if you're asked an amount. If you are asked your salary expectations say something along the lines of "I'm more interested in doing the kind of work you do at [company name] than in the size of the initial offer." If they ask again, say something like "I'll accept any reasonable offer." If they ask yet again, say something like "You're in a much better position to know how much I'm worth to you than I am." Don't give them a number, let them give you a number, it gives you more leverage in negotiations.


The big companies here always have a fixed pay-scale.... but they will ask about figures because they want to ensure that the employee will be satisfied with whatever they are offering. So, not giving them a number will be tough.... telling from my exp.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

australian experience - a myth? I do not agree.... if you are in a niche field, then yes, it wouldn't matter... but if you are one of the HERDS of accountants available in the market, they would definitely see if you have previous australian working experience or not...


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

Even if you have local experience you will not land on any accounting job. The employers are looking for people with industry specific experience. For an example, an accountant who has worked in a big construction firm in say china will be in a better position to secure a job in a similar firm here compared to one who has worked for a local accounting firm with no construction industry experience.


----------



## Mons1eur (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi Tauseef,

I will be travelling on 14 Feb to Sydney and would like to explore the job market as much as I can. My plan is to visit Australia for a month at least and see how the market is responding to my skills (btw I am an IT Professional). I would like to ask you what would be the best time to start applying for jobs. Since i will land in a month so should i start applying now or do i wait till i land. Any other tips from your experience would be welcome.

Thanks,
Sandhar


----------



## Tau$eef (Jun 26, 2014)

sandhar13 said:


> Hi Tauseef,
> 
> I will be travelling on 14 Feb to Sydney and would like to explore the job market as much as I can. My plan is to visit Australia for a month at least and see how the market is responding to my skills (btw I am an IT Professional). I would like to ask you what would be the best time to start applying for jobs. Since i will land in a month so should i start applying now or do i wait till i land. Any other tips from your experience would be welcome.
> 
> ...


apply as soon as possible because the longer you wait more opportunities you miss.


----------



## Janardhan (Apr 2, 2015)

Tau$eef said:


> Ok...After having three interviews and settling for one, I would like to share my experience as well as the result of my analysis of Australian Employers.
> 
> 1. Most of the companies are understaffed. Doesn't it sound great for job seekers? But Actually it is not. It means the companies do not have the resources to train staffs who are not only new to the industries but also new to the specific roles. Employers want people who can start from day one. Unless you have worked for the same position within a similar industry you are out of luck.
> 
> ...


Thank for the information.


----------



## shane59 (Apr 3, 2015)

I agree with most of your post, but would like to offer a couple of clarifications:

1. If an employer is recruiting for a senior position or one where experience is required to do the job, no they generally will not be interested in hiring someone who needs a lot of training (although I have personally hired under experienced people on the basis of the aptitude and demonstrated willingness and capacity to quickly learn). If however, they are recruiting for a junior or trainee level position, then yes they will provide the necessary training.

2. To say that if you tell them that you expect even one cent more than they are expecting to pay, you won't hear from them again, is a gross exaggeration. Most employers are willing to negotiate on salary, but there is a limit and so if you tell them that you are expecting something way over what they want to pay, yes you will probably not get the job. It really comes down to whether you can demonstrate through your previous experience, qualifications and your knowledge whether you are worth being paid more. This is no different to any other country that I have worked in (including Bangladesh), where employers typically pay peanuts but expect employees to have all the experience, qualifications and knowledge in the world.


----------



## skksundar (Apr 29, 2014)

shane59 said:


> 2. To say that if you tell them that you expect even one cent more than they are expecting to pay, you won't hear from them again, is a gross exaggeration. Most employers are willing to negotiate on salary, but there is a limit and so if you tell them that you are expecting something way over what they want to pay, yes you will probably not get the job. It really comes down to whether you can demonstrate through your previous experience, qualifications and your knowledge whether you are worth being paid more. This is no different to any other country that I have worked in (including Bangladesh), where employers typically pay peanuts but expect employees to have all the experience, qualifications and knowledge in the world.


I agree with this. Rather, I would use glassdoor to find out how much they have paid for similar positions in past and then will think of a figure!


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

*help in IT jobs*

Hi all,

Need some information about IT job market in australia.Please help. My queries are below.

1.Does any body knows about the JAVA developer jobs in melbourne? 
2.what is the status of the job market for IT professionals in australia? 
3.What are the current trends in technologies which are used by australian employers?

Sugesstions and advice are welcome.


Regards
Richa


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Richa, 

Have you moved to melbourne or any other place in aus? We are expecting our grant this month. I am into same java technologies. How is ur job search and did you hear any update regarding technologies? 

Regards


----------

